# resize_reiserfs - объем ументшился но "свободного" места нет

## iamFake

добрые сутки  :Smile: 

загрузился с флешки, уменьшил место на одном из разделов с 475гб до 450, но неразмеченного пространства не появилось...

resize_reiserfs -s -15G /dev/sda3

пытаюсь (для интереса) создать новый раздел через fdisk, но тот говорит что нет свободных секторов, куда подвисли 15гб?

в системе df -h показывает ожидаемые 450гб на sda3 O_o

провел даже reiserfsck --fix-fixable --rebuild-sb --rebuild-tree -z -y /dev/sda3

15 гб как были подвисшими, так ими и остались, как вернуть их из "астрала"?

----------

## burik666

ты уменьшил размер файловой системы, но не размер раздела.

parted тебе поможет

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *burik666 wrote:*   

> parted тебе поможет

 

fdisk тут тоже пригодится: тот раздел удаляешь, а потом на том же самом месте создаешь его снова, но нужного тебе размера.

Вообще рекомендую в сторону LVM посмотреть.

----------

## iamFake

спасибо, вернул через fdisk... весьма странно, что в man resize_reiserfs данное поведение не упоминается...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *iamFake wrote:*   

> спасибо, вернул через fdisk... весьма странно, что в man resize_reiserfs данное поведение не упоминается...

 

Видимо подразумевается что man fdisk ты читаешь до man resize_reiserfs  :Wink: 

----------

## KUV

 *iamFake wrote:*   

> спасибо, вернул через fdisk... весьма странно, что в man resize_reiserfs данное поведение не упоминается...

 

```
RESIZE_REISERFS(8)

       .....

DESCRIPTION

       .....

       The resize_reiserfs program does not manipulate the size of the device. If you wish to enlarge a filesystem, you must make  sure  you  expand  the

       underlying device first. This can be done using cfdisk(8) for partitions, by deleting the partition and recreating it with a larger size (assuming

       there is free space after the partition in question).  Make sure you re-create it with the same starting disk cylinder as before!  Otherwise,  the

       resize operation will certainly not work, and you may lose your entire filesystem.
```

----------

